# Working During Seminary



## Contra Marcion (May 18, 2007)

For seminary grads/students: Anyone had to work full-time during seminary? I'm looking at doing just that next year, and I'd like to hear from people who've survived the experience.


----------



## Romans922 (May 19, 2007)

I have about 3-4 jobs and my wife works too!


----------



## Raj (May 19, 2007)

While studying at PTS 1993-1997, I took a job of bell ringer, starting from 6 am-10pm, did this one 3 years, and 1 year in the liberary arranging books, making cards and collecting data for the computer. Sometime did watchman duty, with another friend in the night. It was good experience to learn and earn my own pocket money. It was kind of extra activity and did not affect my studies.

But I want to say, to study and do assignments seriously, I think much time is needed, while opting for work to support (have some balance), this point should be kept in mind.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 19, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> For seminary grads/students: Anyone had to work full-time during seminary? I'm looking at doing just that next year, and I'd like to hear from people who've survived the experience.



For a married guy, if you are going to work full time then you can only go part time to seminary. You're wife and kids will suffer if you try to do both. I go to seminary full time and work parttime and that is pushing it. The only exception I think you could make to justify doing both full-time is if you have the dream job where you are paid to do nothing so you can fill that time with seminary study. But I have yet to find that job. You need to keep track of all of life's demands. Personal time with God, personal time with your wife, personal time with the kids, family time and devotions, involvment in a local congregation, adequate sleep, then seminary and work. Seminary is much more demanding than it first appears.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

Ditto to everything above. I am not married and so had less financial stuff to deal with, but even then it was hard to work enough to meet the bills while studying enough to meed the grades.

I had a friend of mine at RTS (he has a wife and 4 kids) who had to work nights. He ended up sleeping only about 15 hours per week.

Stuff like this, and I know this is a can of worms, makes distance education look a lot better.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 19, 2007)

First find the job that will give you the flexibility you need,
First make sure you won't be droppping your primary duties as husband and father,

Then start taking classes.

I was married for 2 out of 4 years in seminary. For the first year my wife earned the most (teaching school), my employment was part-time.

For the last year, we had a child, and I did all the outside bread-winning. All my emplyment was as a security guard. I had time (occasionally) to study and get paid all at the same time. I worked at night my last year. Sometimes I worked over Saturday and Sunday nights. But I always took the family to church twice on Sunday.

Set you mind to it, and be disciplined, and you will find a way to meet your priorities, in order. God will be with you ("Him that honor's me, him will I honor") if he is calling you to serve him. But don't put God to the test.

I pray it all works out.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 19, 2007)

Multiply every credit for which you enroll by three. That will give you the total number of hours per week you need to do well, to write papers, study for exams, and finish the reading.

If you enroll for 15 semester credits, then you've committed yourself to 45 hours per week. If you give yourself 60 hours to do school and outside work then you've only got 15 hours left to earn money. 

So figure how many hours (at a given wage) you need to work to make ends meet and then subtract that total from 60. The remainder is the number of credits you can take in any semester.

Caveeat, if you're receiving student loans you may need to carry a full-time load of 12 semester credits. 

Many students are now on the four-year program through seminary which is perfectly reasonable given their obligations and the fact that some sem programs require nearly as many hours (107-09) in three years as BA degrees require in four. The students at WSC who've taken four years testify that they are able to study with less stress and to learn more - it's less like drinking from a fire hydrant. 

Yesterday at lunch we heard from graduating students who've taken 26, 10, 9, and 6 years to finish their degrees. Those are extreme cases but we've had a number of students take 4-5 years to finish their degrees. It can be done.

Blessings,

rsc


----------



## bookslover (May 19, 2007)

When I was working on my M.Div at Talbot, the school introduced classes on Saturday. By loading up on these classes, I think I shaved about a year off the time it took me to complete the course-work for the degree. I admit, it was annoying giving up my Saturdays, but in the end it was worth it.

By the way, during all my years in school, I had a full-time day job (40 hours per week) and took almost all my courses at night.


----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Multiply every credit for which you enroll by three. That will give you the total number of hours per week you need to do well, to write papers, study for exams, and finish the reading.
> 
> Yesterday at lunch we heard from graduating students who've taken 26, 10, 9, and 6 years to finish their degrees. Those are extreme cases but we've had a number of students take 4-5 years to finish their degrees. It can be done.
> 
> ...



At Southwestern Seminary I took 12 hours per semester year round. I worked around 38+ hours per week. My wife worked full-time also. I was in the Christian Education progam which normally takes two years. I took three years. It was a whirlwind, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Some of the best years of my life. 

Using your formula, Dr. Scott, (which is what was used at SWBTS also), I had on average about 11 hours a day for everything else in life. Frankly, I don't see the problem. My wife and I did not have children at the time, so that makes a huge difference. We actually had a good life in all aspects.


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 19, 2007)

*Many thanks...*

Thanks everyone for the straight-forward answers and practical advice. I've been blessed with a skill that pays fairly well (I'm an ER nurse), so I may be able to scale back the work hours and still get by. I thank God especially for a loving and supportive wife, who's willing to put up with all of this!

Thank you for all the Godly wisdom. I'll definitely take what was said for action, especially the time-calculation formula (Thanks, Dr. Clark!). I don't want my wife and children to suffer through my seminary years.


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 19, 2007)

BTW,

Rev. Buchanon, your advice is nearly word for word what both my pastor and my father said. (And that's a good thing!). Thank you. I've never been to Akron, but I'm sure the saints there are in good hands.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 19, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Thanks everyone for the straight-forward answers and practical advice. I've been blessed with a skill that pays fairly well (I'm an ER nurse), so I may be able to scale back the work hours and still get by. I thank God especially for a loving and supportive wife, who's willing to put up with all of this!
> 
> Thank you for all the Godly wisdom. I'll definitely take what was said for action, especially the time-calculation formula (Thanks, Dr. Clark!). I don't want my wife and children to suffer through my seminary years.



How bizarre, I am an ER nurse too and attending seminary (by correspondence/access/virtual campus). I plan to step up several gears in the next 6 months and relocate to St Louis to take up studies on a nearly full time basis. As a nurse I can work full time and only have to work 3 days per week. But I don't plan to work full time. Currently I work PRN and do a variety of shifts, whilst trying to avoid the nightshift. I guess there are advantages to a nursing shortage! In fact I am not long home from my shift. Off now until Wednesday so loads of time for study!
Am blessed by the insights already given on this board.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Thanks everyone for the straight-forward answers and practical advice. I've been blessed with a skill that pays fairly well (I'm an ER nurse), so I may be able to scale back the work hours and still get by. I thank God especially for a loving and supportive wife, who's willing to put up with all of this!
> 
> Thank you for all the Godly wisdom. I'll definitely take what was said for action, especially the time-calculation formula (Thanks, Dr. Clark!). I don't want my wife and children to suffer through my seminary years.



I'm an ER nurse too! Go figure. The pay helps out quite a bit, especially in the South. We survive on my part-time income. Occassionally, I get some down time on a night shift to do some studying. But still, those hours add up fast. There will be times when you just have to do an assignment poorly or read much less thoroughly so you can spend time with the family (and God!). If you decide to do seminary in Jackson I can refer you to a nurse agency I work for. But there are several hospitals here that will take you as PRN too.


----------



## bookslover (May 21, 2007)

I'm trying to picture all these male nurses in the starched white uniform dresses, white "sensible shoes", and that cute little peaked white hat - all of which was the standard nurse uniform up until the late 1960s, I believe.

I'm not trying very _hard_, you understand...


----------



## Ivan (May 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I'm trying to picture all these male nurses in the starched white uniform dresses, white "sensible shoes", and that cute little peaked white hat - all of which was the standard nurse uniform up until the late 1960s, I believe.
> 
> I'm not trying very _hard_, you understand...



Richard, I think you have too much time on your hands....hobby, maybe?


----------



## Dena (May 21, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> I have about 3-4 jobs and my wife works too!


:nods:

If we had children this would be a whole different ballgame.

I work FT and Andrew is in school FT during the regular school year. He does work about 3-4 jobs, all of which are part time. But put together, he is sometimes working full-time hours in a week, if not more. ...Plus class and plus study time. Not all weeks are like that, though. We manage and balance things really well, I think. It has worked out for us. It is by no means "easy" or "ideal" for either one of us, but it is not horrid. But if we had kids it would obviously not work this way, at all. For now, if he wants to go to seminary, there is no alternative, as we are poor! And we definately believe it is best for him to be in seminary. He is almost done, praise God!


----------



## jawyman (May 21, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> For seminary grads/students: Anyone had to work full-time during seminary? I'm looking at doing just that next year, and I'd like to hear from people who've survived the experience.



I have a wife, two children, a mortgage, a car payment, a full-time job and I attend seminary part-time. With total reliance on the Lord, a person can do it. I just finished the semester with an A- average. I take between six to eight credits per term.


----------



## Kstone1999 (May 21, 2007)

I will be attending RTS charlotte in August. I will be commuting one or two days a week from Greenville SC to Charlotte NC (about 1 and a half hours) to take 6 hours per term and working three days a week. I have not started yet, but it seems like it will work great for me and my wife as we are praying that the Lord will bless us with a child in within a year.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I'm trying to picture all these male nurses in the starched white uniform dresses, white "sensible shoes", and that cute little peaked white hat - all of which was the standard nurse uniform up until the late 1960s, I believe.
> 
> I'm not trying very _hard_, you understand...



Richard,
I am sure I would like very professional in a white dress! I guess I would have to glue the cap to my shaved head! I can just picture the look on elderly patients faces. Unfortunately a job I had 3 years ago I had to dress in white. Very difficult to hide the blood stains (and coffee ones too) I can assure you. For now I will stick with my dark scrub pants, polo shirts and clogs.
On another note, have any of you nurse theology students thought about hospital chaplaincy?


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 21, 2007)

> On another note, have any of you nurse theology students thought about hospital chaplaincy?



That's actually what I'm studying to do. Working with enough seriously ill/injured patients and their families, I've have been told by several people, including my elders, that I should go into chaplaincy. I have 15 years in the Navy, so I plan to finish seminary, D.V., and complete my career as a Navy Chaplain.


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 21, 2007)

BTW, Thankfully, I'm in the military, and never had to wear whites! (Right now I'm in desert cammies - much more comfortable - except for the 115 degree weather! )


----------

